# Just two...



## ThaLadyPit (Apr 14, 2012)

Just wanted to share some of my favorite shots of two of my kids, of the 4-legged variety lol.






My Rolls Royce, a shelter mutt believed to be lab/german shepherd dog mix. Don't know what he is, don't care what he is. He loves us, and we love him!





Roller again. I was playing around in Photoshop's equivalent of Photobucket and seeing what advantages/disadvantages it has over Photobucket. I liked how this one turned out.





Me getting kisses from my baby girl, Ices (pronounced Isis).





Ices, a 9 month old American Pit Bull Terrier who loves everyone she meets (both human and animal)

I hope you enjoyed, and thank you for looking.


----------

